# 80min Trance Classic Mix



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

I created an 80min Trance Classic Mix recently, would like peoples opinion 
The songs have probably been heard hundreds of times over the years, but it's good to hear them all together 
I feel that song transition is the most important aspect in a mix, and I feel that i've given it my best, I hope you enjoy 

Tracklist:
01: Rank 1 - Airwave (Original Mix)
02: Gouryella - Tenshi (Original Mix)
03: Gouryella - Gouryella (Original Extended)
04: System F - Out of the Blue (Original Mix)
05: Veracocha - Carte Blanche (Original Mix)
06: Cygnus X - The Orange Theme (Moonmans's Orange Juice Mix)
07: Solid Sessions - Janeiro (Armin van Buuren Mix)
08: Tiesto - Adagio for Strings (DJ Tiesto Mix)
09: Push - Universal Nation (Ferry Corsten Mix)
10: 4 Strings - Daytime (Original Mix)
11: Airbase - Genie (Original Mix)
12: Fire & Ice - Para Siempre (Original Mix)

Duration: 1hr 20min 21sec
Bit Rate: 320kbps
File Size: 184mb
Download - Megaupload
Cue File - Cue File

I've only got it on Megaupload for the moment which may inconvenience some. If you can suggest other hosts where I can put it, let me know 

I hope you enjoy listening to it as much as I love creating it!! Trance FTW!!

Peace!!


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I liked that, thanks for the effort....got any more? he asks hopefully


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

ave a look at soundcloud.com


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Apparently its "Currently Unavailable" ?

EDIT : Scrap that, works now. Nice mix!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Some classics there, downloading now/


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Good mix, certainly a lot better than I ever managed.

What decks have you got?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone no how i cant listen to this??


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

brian245 said:


> Well, I liked that, thanks for the effort....got any more? he asks hopefully


Ask and you shall receive!

70 Minute Mix, bit slower than the first one (134bpm). Mixture of vocals and instrumental tracks, with a few gimmicky ones thrown in for good measure 
If i'm gonna be self-critical there is no real flow to it, but I enjoy the tracks!

Tracklist:
01: Myon and Shane 54 ft. Carrie Skipper - Vampire (Club Mix)
02: Above & Beyond vs Andy Moor - Air For Life (Original Mix)
03: The Cranberries - Shattered (Arctic Quest Remix)
04: Evanescence - Hello (Trifactor vs Gabriel & Dresden Mix)
05: Iio - Rapture (Riva Mix)
06: Adam White ft. Martin Grech - Ballerina (Original Mix)
07: Nalin & Kane - Beachball
08: Santos - Camels
09: Purple Haze - Eden
10: Armin van Buuren - Zocalo

Duration: 1hr 10mins
Bit Rate: 320kbps
File Size: 160mb
Download: Megaupload


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

takes me back to Cream and Gatecrasher at the end of the 90s - reaching for the lazers :argie:


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

Im massively into my trance. That first mix really takes me back. 1999 was the year, I wish I could go back in time for that summer!

Going to see Armin Van Buuren on Saturday at the Brixton Academy in London, cant bloody wait, gonna dance my ass off!


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chris_Foci said:


> Im massively into my trance. That first mix really takes me back. 1999 was the year, I wish I could go back in time for that summer!
> 
> Going to see Armin Van Buuren on Saturday at the Brixton Academy in London, cant bloody wait, gonna dance my ass off!


this is a canny site to check out for free weekly mixes

http://www.mixcloud.com/dontstayin/...m=web&utm_campaign=flash_links&utm_term=title


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

ikon66 said:


> this is a canny site to check out for free weekly mixes
> 
> http://www.mixcloud.com/dontstayin/...m=web&utm_campaign=flash_links&utm_term=title


Cheers mate! That Gareth Emery tracklist is a scorcher!!! Will enjoy listening to that. Ive seen him a few times, best was at Trance Energy in Holland last year.....best gig ive ever been to!


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

just listening to that now


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Chris_Foci said:


> Im massively into my trance. That first mix really takes me back. 1999 was the year, I wish I could go back in time for that summer!
> 
> Going to see Armin Van Buuren on Saturday at the Brixton Academy in London, cant bloody wait, gonna dance my ass off!


Lucky bar-steward! Only ever seen Judge Jules in Magaluf and that was immense! Have fun!

Also, Crystal Clouds is another good site for Trance/Progressive music. DJ's aren't the well known, but the sets they produce are amazing. Rob Evans, Aly & Fila, Ilgaz & Berk, Ferry Tayle are where I would start looking


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Chris_Foci said:


> Im massively into my trance. That first mix really takes me back. 1999 was the year, I wish I could go back in time for that summer!
> 
> Going to see Armin Van Buuren on Saturday at the Brixton Academy in London, cant bloody wait, gonna dance my ass off!


Wish I saw this thread before I went, would have been funny to see a fellow detailer there.

What an amazing set he played, 4 great hours


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

piemp said:


> Wish I saw this thread before I went, would have been funny to see a fellow detailer there.
> 
> What an amazing set he played, 4 great hours


Yep was absolutley amazing. Usually he brings his sets up and down in waves with a few filler tracks thrown in, not this time. It was just euphoric tune after tune, completely relentless!!

Moment of the night, the penultimate track. Armin - Communication!!!


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Chris_Foci said:


> Yep was absolutley amazing. Usually he brings his sets up and down in waves with a few filler tracks thrown in, not this time. It was just euphoric tune after tune, completely relentless!!
> 
> Moment of the night, the penultimate track. Armin - Communication!!!


yeh that was an absolute banger! another was seven cities!


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Chris_Foci said:


> Yep was absolutley amazing. Usually he brings his sets up and down in waves with a few filler tracks thrown in, not this time. It was just euphoric tune after tune, completely relentless!!
> 
> Moment of the night, the penultimate track. Armin - Communication!!!







This one? 

NSFW language


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

brucie said:


> YouTube - Armin Van Buuren - Communications @ the Brixton Academy 23-04-11
> 
> This one?
> 
> NSFW language


Thats the one! I was right at the front to the left of the booth.


----------

